# Forgiving Bean



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

Well I got my Classic up and running this weekend (upgraded from a Cubika) after a good descale and back flush. I have been using Waitrose own Kenya Beans (a lovely coffee in a French Press) and some Formula Rossa from the Algerian Coffee Shop. I am grinding with my Caggia MDF. I am getting a half decent coffee but the Crema is a bit lacking and disappears fairly quickly.

I know there are a thousand answers to this question but can anyone recommend a good all round bean that is forgiving and will get me some results on the Classic?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Something like Coffee Compass Sweet Bourbon is incredibly forgiving.

"Espresso" blends might be a good place to start - most roasters will produce their own. If you fancy something a bit different then the Rocko Mountain from Foundry is highly recommended as also very easy to produce a great coffee from. Probably a bit lighter in roast than you are used to based on the stated beans so far.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Chatswood blend from rave is nice, still drinkable even when in theory it should have been given to the sink. You know when you get it wrong, but it's drinkable so you don't feel you are wasting your money


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

I tried the Chatswood this weekend as I got some in for a fan of the darkside who was visiting.

Can't believe how far back I had to dial the grinder.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Another one to try. Brighton Lanes from CC. Forgiving and in my top 5 blends


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks guys. Coffee Compass Sweet Bourbon is ordered and on its way. I will try the other recommendation's also.


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Opened this thread wondering what Sean had got up to now.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

NickdeBug said:


> Can't believe how far back I had to dial the grinder.


yeah isn't it great ... You don't actually need to grind them ... Or you can grind them with a stone ... Still works


----------

